
All the current trees in Barcelona - capableweb
https://jjvidalmac.carto.com/viz/c3c54164-7fcf-11e4-b04f-0e853d047bba/public_map
======
freyfogle
Hi Barcelona readers

If you're into BCN geo stuff please come along to GeomobBCN - our next event
is on 6th of May, details here:

[https://thegeomob.com/post/may-6th-2020-geomobbcn-
details](https://thegeomob.com/post/may-6th-2020-geomobbcn-details)

Here's a twitter thread summary of our last event in January, lots of cool
maps of Barcelona:
[https://twitter.com/geomob/status/1217706889280217089](https://twitter.com/geomob/status/1217706889280217089)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I guess a significant part of HN readers are in the US; my sense is that most
US residents are currently avoiding any trip to Europe for the next few
months, due to the Coronavirus epidemic/issue.

I guess you won't get much interest for your event, in terms of attending in
person.

Edit: not sure why I am being downvoted.

~~~
dhvdjbdhnvg
The message was addressed to "Barcelona readers", i.e. readers in Barcelona.
But even if it hadn't been, do you think your comment would really contributed
something helpful?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
You are probably right; I originally thought that the message was to invite
people from abroad to visit Barcelona, hence my skepticism about people
wanting to travel there.

------
metaodi
There is an app called Urban Trees
([https://urbantrees.app/](https://urbantrees.app/)) based on open data of
several cities. With the app you get an AR view of the trees around you, with
their labels etc.

They currently have data from Barcelona, Bristol, Clark County, Edmonton,
Frankfurt, Las Vegas, London, Melbourne, New York, Paris, Portland, Rostock,
San Francisco, Santa Monica, Seattle, Vancouver, Washington DC, Vienna and
Zurich.

~~~
smn1234
this is a great resource!

I visited Granada, Spain recently and learned from a guide how a particular
type of tree is planted along Gran Via specifically to absorb radiation and
pollution off the streets. I cannot recall the name for the type of tree.

I sure hope Urban Trees can expand to include more and more cities so that we
can learn more about the plants in cities across the world and some of the
interesting perspective on urban planning!

~~~
anonsivalley652
"Absorbing radiation and pollution" is magical, fact-free thinking.

If you want to learn botany, there's _Crime Pays But Botany Doesn 't_

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3CBOpT2-NRvoc2ecFMDCsA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3CBOpT2-NRvoc2ecFMDCsA)

------
ricktdotorg
50 years from now, will cities provide "APIs" for residents to query & access
city data and services? will i be able to "REST" some "JSON" telling me when
the tree around the corner that my dog likes best was last watered? i would
love this.

note: "quotes" used because who knows what interfaces will be the saveurs du
jour, then.

~~~
grilledchickenw
50 years? Try Iceland, right now. [http://docs.apis.is/](http://docs.apis.is/)
APIs for gas stations, concerts, TV schedules, school syllabi...

~~~
LessDmesg
Those Vikings are sure damn smart...

------
pacala
This is not "all the current trees in Barcelona", as the parks have no trees.
I am fun at parties as well.

~~~
certera
That was my first thought as well. Their main park, where the zoo is, has only
the trees along the walk way defined. Maybe I didn't understand where this
thing was supposed to be going.

------
AlexTrask
Possible source of the data [https://opendata-
ajuntament.barcelona.cat/data/en/dataset?q=...](https://opendata-
ajuntament.barcelona.cat/data/en/dataset?q=Trees)

------
chrisweekly
When I was in my early 20s (late '90s) I was lucky enough to spend a month in
Barcelona with my future wife. It remains one of my all-time favorite cities
in the world. I'll never forget walking its tree-lined streets to the sea.

------
eoinof
Another Cool tree app is
[https://www.curio.xyz/world](https://www.curio.xyz/world) With lots of user
tagged trees too

------
em500
Same, for Amsterdam:
[https://maps.amsterdam.nl/bomen/?LANG=en](https://maps.amsterdam.nl/bomen/?LANG=en)

------
anonsivalley652
IIRC, many places (not all) in the world, tree density strongly correlates
positively with property values. Does this hold true in Barcelona?

------
telesilla
This is actually useful for finding parks.

~~~
ezequiel-garzon
No more than a regular map, as the trees in big parks don't have a mark:
[https://imgur.com/a/HIfFZTd](https://imgur.com/a/HIfFZTd)

~~~
solarexplorer
Even trees in small parks don't appear. I think the map lists only trees near
streets.

------
adamczi
not sure it's "current trees" as the dataset was created 5 years ago.

~~~
ljm
Barcelona's map will continue to shift over the coming years too, with its
move towards 'superblocks'. Even within the space of a year since my previous
visit, the block I used to live on was converted.

Likely we will see more trees and plants around those areas now the roads have
been converted to open spaces.

~~~
anonsivalley652
What sort of architecture, housing and commercial uses are going into those
converted areas?

